# P2P lending research



## P2PResearch (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi all, I am researching peer to peer lending. I would love to get in touch with people living in either Brisbane, Sydney or Melbourne who have used a peer to peer lending platform as either a borrower or a lender (or ideally both). Please let me know if you are able to help out.

Thanks,
Tom


----------

